# R35 tyre



## Gtr_hu (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi guys!

What do you think which tyre is better for street, but aggressive use?

OM Dunlop or Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2 (265/35-20, 305/30-20)

Any opinion?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Michelin pilot super sports or cup 2's as an all rounder


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Neither - Toyo R888R for spring summer and Michelin Pilot Sport 4s for Autumn winter = job done


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Chronos said:


> Neither - Toyo R888R for spring summer and Michelin Pilot Sport 4s for Autumn winter = job done


Don't the 888 tramline stupidly and noisey and dangerous in the wet


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Takamo said:


> Don't the 888 tramline stupidly and noisey and dangerous in the wet



Not great in the wet but good overall

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/445914-new-toyo-r888r-tested-r35.html


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Takamo said:


> Don't the 888 tramline stupidly and noisey and dangerous in the wet


Noisey yes

Tramline yes - EDIT: in big road grooves, otherwise OK

Hence my 1st point spring and summer only, they are ok in the wet when it's warm just don't go mad, and when it's dry the grip and turn in is superb!


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Chronos said:


> Neither - Toyo R888R for spring summer and Michelin Pilot Sport 4s for Autumn winter = job done


To avoid any confusion for anyone who doesn't know, that is the 4S for the GTR, not multiple 4s (which are less high performance ...).

Tbh, 4S is absolutely fine all year round for spirited driving on the road. If you're driving beyond the limits of that tyre ON THE ROAD then you really shouldn't be driving on the road at all!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Chronos said:


> Tramline yes



How bad is the tramline compared to runflats as I've not heard of many people mentioning they are bad for that?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> To avoid any confusion for anyone who doesn't know, that is the 4S for the GTR, not multiple 4s (which are less high performance ...).


I'm confused now, 4S and multiple 4S?

i'm talking about these 4S https://www.michelin.co.uk/tyres/michelin-pilot-sport-4-s

i know they do a '4' which is the normal tyre, whereas the '4S' is the high performance one we want



TREG said:


> How bad is the tramline compared to runflats as I've not heard of many people mentioning they are bad for that?


not sure how they compare to evil bridgestones, but the R888R aint that bad tbh i don't think, they only tramline for me in real big road grooves


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Chronos said:


> I'm confused now, 4S and multiple 4S?
> 
> i'm talking about these 4S https://www.michelin.co.uk/tyres/michelin-pilot-sport-4-s
> 
> i know they do a '4' which is the normal tyre, whereas the '4S' is the high performance one we want


Big S vs little s. Just didn't want someone to mistakenly buy a set of 4s rather than a set of 4Ss ...


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Chronos, what PSI you have your 888r for road use?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> Big S vs little s. Just didn't want someone to mistakenly buy a set of 4s rather than a set of 4Ss ...


didnt know where was a small '4s' vs '4S'

i thought in 20 inch aka R35 sizes they have only 4S?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Chronos said:


> didnt know where was a small '4s' vs '4S'
> 
> i thought in 20 inch aka R35 sizes they have only 4S?


I think that they have a 4 and a 4S in 20"; only the 4 in <19". May have changed now.

The point I was making is that when 4s is written it typically means "more than one 4", as in, "a set of of MPS4s". If both types are available in 20", I wouldn't want someone to be confused and buy those rather than "a set of MPS4Ss" ...


----------



## 3sgte (May 1, 2017)

Replaced my Dunlop runflats last week with the Michelin PS4S. Night and day difference. The car is so much better to drive day to day...


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

I cannot see where Michelin quote the rolling circumference of the PS4S.


From the Michelin tyre chart, putting the tyres into a spreadsheet and calculating the rolling circumference, I can see there are a couple of sizes that should be matched on circumference for the GTR.

SECTION....HEIGHT....RIM...........LOAD........SPEED
WIDTH .....................DIAMETER

295............35............R 20..........105	.........ZR(Y)
345............30............R 20..........106..........ZR(Y)

and

265............35............R 20...........99..........ZR(Y)
305............30............R 20...........103........ZR(Y)

Curious about the sizes that you fitted.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

is this what you are on hugh? 
295............35............R 20..........105.........ZR(Y)
345............30............R 20..........106..........ZR(Y)


----------



## swaussiescott (May 17, 2015)

The Michelin is by far the superior tyre between these two choices imho. I drove the Dunlop for 3 months and ditched them after aquaplaning at 110kmh in a moderate downpour. 

The only benefit the Dunlop offers is that it can run flat.

Tram lining is gone, much greater confidence in the wet (especially with standing water) - and as far as I can tell they offer the same performance in the dry. I can't comment on tyre life but after 5000km they seem to be holding up ok. 

I find there is just a better feeling overall with the Michelin tyre. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

swaussiescott said:


> ... I find there is just a better feeling overall with the Michelin tyre.


Does the MFK have issue with running cars on non-OEM tyres in Switzerland, mate? I assume not ...


----------



## swaussiescott (May 17, 2015)

Tyres no (and its been a while since I played around with modding my cars) but rims have to be approved if they are not OEM as do brakes, suspension changes and any changes giving above 10% power increase. Body kits need approval including adding a nismo style wing.. 

I remember they made me remove (from my old STi) the exhaust, cold air intake, brakes, suspension and I even had to get Goodridge docs to keep the steel brake lines. They claimed it was to make sure the car performed as quoted by the manufacturer (abs, etc). 

Basically if you change your mind you have to get it ****ing approved here..

They may have relaxed a little but I doubt it. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

swaussiescott said:


> ... Basically if you change your mind you have to get it ****ing approved here..
> 
> They may have relaxed a little but I doubt it.


Thanks. When I get a Swiss car it will stay pretty much stock tbh; just much less of a ball ache. However, having the option to use non-OEM tyres is nice though ...


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

L6DJX said:


> Chronos, what PSI you have your 888r for road use?


31 front cold
32 rear cold

i find it's a good combo for grip vs comfort, and it's the same papasmurf (tyre guru) uses too


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

Where are people getting tires from, whats the best size and price for a full set of MP4S


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

L6DJX said:


> is this what you are on hugh?
> 295............35............R 20..........105.........ZR(Y)
> 345............30............R 20..........106..........ZR(Y)


My daily driving set-up is MPSS square 285's Lewis also still on standard wheels.

They are very durable as a road tyre, but might change them next year.

I use 888's for Track and Mickey Thompson for drag.

Quite like the sound of MP4S, but a bit surprised there is no suggested rim width or fitted tyre height.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hugh Keir ***8211; PTS said:



> .
> 
> Quite like the sound of MP4S, but a bit surprised there is no suggested rim width or fitted tyre height.


I'd say the Michelin pilot sport 4S general consensus with rotation % sizes are 

Front 265 35 20 XL
Rear 305 30 20 XL

Good enuff to even use all year round, if you just want to use one tyre, better than mpss and they were a good tyre.

More info below https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/488993-...helin-pilot-sport-4s-released-jan-2017-a.html


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

I agree wirh Chronos here, they are great, i've done 3 dry track days, 1 wet track day and 14000miles on them and still got plenty of life in them. 

obviously nowhere near as grippy as the 888/r, but a good tyre, i use them between october and April.

As i have mentioned in another thread, i want to get hold of the nankang AR1 tures in 305, they look great.... i know APEX are using them at the ring, and rave about them, but not used on a gtr...


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

I ran 305 MPS4s on my M5 to aid grip. Very good tyre once warm. TC light was on until 4th gear when they were cold and could almost put down the power (700bhp) in 2nd once warm. Only takes a few miles to get them warm. Good improvement over MPSS which they replaced.

The real difference is in the wet, FANTASTIC tyre in the wet. I had huge grip for a RWD car. Weird how tyre temp did not seem a affect performance in the wet??


----------



## Gtr_hu (Oct 14, 2018)

Chronos said:


> Neither - Toyo R888R for spring summer and Michelin Pilot Sport 4s for Autumn winter = job done


I***8217;ve tried Toyo R888R for street use and it was very noisy.


----------



## Gtr_hu (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks for all of your answers, I think I***8217;ll try MPS4S.


----------



## Gtr_hu (Oct 14, 2018)

Anyway, nobody tried Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2 on R35?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Gtr_hu said:


> Anyway, nobody tried Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2 on R35?


Yup great grip when warm and in summer, but its real hard to get heat into them on UK roads in Autumn/winter so they then became slippy for me.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

check out "tyrereviews.co.uk" loads of fantastic info. Plenty info and videos to watch on youtube. The guy is very informative. he tested MPS4s and Cups (I think it was) on his M3. very basically, CUPs are rubbish for UK weather. its just too wet and cold to get the best from them all year round. Seems like they are awesome when hot and dry. Living way up north Scotland I cant remember what that feels like lol


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Disagree i think they are excellent (cup2s) totally transform the car not just grip but steering / stability also they are not that bad in the wet , they are said to last well and are quiet / on par with mpss noise wise imo


----------



## HellsSalesman (Apr 12, 2017)

i've been drivin with cup2's the last couple of months and they are a superb tyre! stiffer sidewall then PS4S so not as wobbly in the corners. They definetely need warming up, but so does the car before flogging it  
when warm they have grip for days and they still last very long unlike r888 or trofeo r's.

BUT! no good in the wet. very similar to stock bridgestones in that regard.


----------



## Gtr_hu (Oct 14, 2018)

Chronos said:


> Gtr_hu said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, nobody tried Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2 on R35?
> ...


But I live in Hungary where the average temperature is about 20 °C and I don***8217;t use the car at winter. Cup 2 would be better than 4S for these circumstances?


----------



## Gtr_hu (Oct 14, 2018)

paulmc said:


> check out "tyrereviews.co.uk" loads of fantastic info. Plenty info and videos to watch on youtube. The guy is very informative. he tested MPS4s and Cups (I think it was) on his M3. very basically, CUPs are rubbish for UK weather. its just too wet and cold to get the best from them all year round. Seems like they are awesome when hot and dry. Living way up north Scotland I cant remember what that feels like lol


Thanks, I will check this website!


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Gtr_hu said:


> But I live in Hungary where the average temperature is about 20 °C and I don’t use the car at winter. Cup 2 would be better than 4S for these circumstances?


Most probably, yes. Assuming that you don't get frequent summer squalls with flash flooding on the roads ...


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Gtr_hu said:


> But I live in Hungary where the average temperature is about 20 °C and I don’t use the car at winter. Cup 2 would be better than 4S for these circumstances?


If I lived in that climate with no winter use I would run CUP2 or similar.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

me too


----------



## Gtr_hu (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks again for your replies, yes, I think I will choose Cup 2.


----------

